# Our New Lamancha Buck



## Southern by choice (Apr 1, 2015)

We are so happy to have acquired this buck!
We are very pleased to bring in his genetics and he is a sweetie!
BIG BOY TOO!  2 years old 180# I need to get a height on him. He is really tall but doesn't look like it in the pics.

Not the best pics. In 2 pics he is actually standing down slope and all the pics are overexposed due to the sun and angle... oh well I guess I'll get a few more...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 1, 2015)

He really looks solid. I didn't realize they got that big.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats he looks beautiful!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice!!  He looks long!


----------



## Sunny75 (Apr 1, 2015)

gorgeous!  so big, mine are definitely on the smaller side, he looks huge, but so nicely put together.  Congrats on your new addition !


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats
Handsome fellow


----------

